# Polaris Ranger A-Arm question?



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I see yall offer a 2" forward A-arm but could yall make a set of 2" forward A-arms but also with a 2" lift built into it?


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> I see yall offer a 2" forward A-arm but could yall make a set of 2" forward A-arms but also with a 2" lift built into it?


We contemplated on weather do that or not and we decided that it would sell better if we do them as separate products because with the forward setup it allows you to run bigger tires, so a lift isn't totally necessary. But i understand guys want bigger tires and more ground clearance, so back to the question you asked right now we are not going to offer them in the same setup maybe one day just not right now. Let me know if there is anything else I could help you out with.

Thanks


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree. Just was seeing if it was an option so i could cut out from installing the extra parts on the front end. 

Thanks


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Brute650i said:


> I agree. Just was seeing if it was an option so i could cut out from installing the extra parts on the front end.
> 
> Thanks


No problem let me know if there is ever anything I can be assistance with.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 3, 2011)

you had these listed on here i think i asked a question if they would fit a 01? any info ... i know alot of parts for the front are the same and would like to use them on my series 10 on amazon you have them for 135 and i do need these will it affect my ujoints or cv's?


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Decipher said:


> you had these listed on here i think i asked a question if they would fit a 01? any info ... i know alot of parts for the front are the same and would like to use them on my series 10 on amazon you have them for 135 and i do need these will it affect my ujoints or cv's?


They will not work on your particular model.


----------

